# Ladies you must get yourself some Pure Virgin Coconut Oil



## empericalbeauty (Feb 12, 2007)

Pure virgin coconut oil. I got some last week and I was skeptical but the guy said "once you use it, you will come back for more". no lies there. Within a week of using it, my acne scars have healed, I hardly breakout, and my face is so smooth. I keep freaking out because nothing has ever worked for me like this. So if you have that one stubborn scar that wont just freaking heal because it has a mind of its own, Coconut oil might just be for you. and guess what? It absorbs easily and you can even make your own coconut oil if you dont trust the store stuff.


----------



## katrosier (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. Glad its working for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How do you make your own coconut oil?


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 12, 2007)

This sounds very interesting. Where can I buy this? Does it make your skin more oily if you already have oily skin?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah - I would like to learn more about this!

Maybe I will go to my local health food store and see if they have it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 12, 2007)

No it doesnt make your skin more oily. I have oily skin and what it does is, it absorbs into my skin within minutes. I just apply a tiny dot because a little goes a long way. Making Coconut Oil - The Old Chamorro Way



here are some healing qualities of coconut oil :

*Skin* (mosquito/insect bites, itching, rashes, cuts, bruises, scratches, acne, sun-burn, burns, blisters, wrinkles, warts, moles, fungus, skin cancer, pre-cancerous lesions, eczema, stretch marks, massage).

* Coconut oil is antiviral, antifungal (kills yeast too) and antibacterial. It attacks and kills viruses that have a lipid (fatty) coating, such as herpes, HIV, hepatitis C, the flu, and mononucleosis. It kills the bacteria that cause pneumonia, sore throats, dental cavities, urinary tract infections, meningitis, gonorrhea, food poisoning, pneumonia, and many, many more bacterial infections. It kills the fungus/yeast infections that cause candida, ringworm, athletes foot, thrush, jock itch, diaper rash and more.

* Coconut oil is called the "low fat" fat. It actually acts like a carbohydrate in that it is quickly broken down in the liver and used as quick energy. It is NOT stored like other fats. It boosts oneâ€™s energy and endurance. Many athletes use it blended into their drinks. It also supports thyroid function and increases your metabolism (great if you want to lose weight).

* Coconut oil improves digestion and absorption of fat soluble vitamins, minerals (especially calcium and magnesium), and amino acids. It improves the bodyâ€™s use of blood glucose and improves insulin secretion and absorption (great for type II diabetes). In fact, many diabetics (type I and type II) use it to reduce their symptoms. Oneâ€™s risk of diabetes decreases with regular use of coconuts and coconut oil. And as we already mentioned, cooking with coconut oil does not create any harmful byproducts.

* Coconut oil helps the body heal and repair faster. It aids and supports immune function, protecting us from a variety of cancers.

* Coconut oil, contrary to much hubbub, is good for your heart. It keeps our blood platelets from sticking together (and causing dangerous clots). Regular users of coconut oils have a much lower chance of atherosclerosis (clogging of the arteries), arteriosclerosis (hardening of the arteries), and strokes. Coconut oil can lower your blood pressure.

* Coconut oil is a natural antioxidant. It protects the body from free radical damage and prevents premature aging and degenerative diseases.

* Finally, coconut oil is the best massage oil on the planet. What it does to your skin, you simply have to witness. It forms a barrier against infections, softens and moisturizes your skin, and prevents wrinkling, sagging, and age spots. It promotes healthy hair and complexion, protects from any damaging UV rays. (It is used in Ron Salleyâ€™s products.)

Another link for how to make coconut oil


----------



## han (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks for the info, i love coconut everything.lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh thank you so much for posting all of that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## YanaBana (Feb 12, 2007)

Interesting... where can you get this stuff?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 12, 2007)

I bought mine at an african store for 10 dollars. worth every penny.


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. how nice that worked on your acne scar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll try mine tonight on my face(which i've never tried be4), will let you know later. hopefully it won't get me pimples.


----------



## semantje (Feb 12, 2007)

sounds great. gonna search if i can get it somewhere here


----------



## monniej (Feb 12, 2007)

oh my goodness! i can't believe you posted this! i was in one of my fav little health huts and i saw a jar of organic coconut oil and have been tempted several times to pick it up. now, mind you, it was in the food section, but who cares! if i can eat it then i now i can put it on my skin! lol~ now i know i have to get it! it must be fate! thanks for the rec!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 12, 2007)

I buy Spectrum organic, unrefined coconut oil at the health food store. It comes in a tub and is in a solid state so you have to soak the container in hot water for it to become liquid. I originally bought it to use as a hair treatment but have been using it lately as an all over body oil which is awesome. I've never used it on my face b/c I was afraid it might break me out but i might give it a try now. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 12, 2007)

mine is like that. I once chewed a bit of it and it was pretty good. It wont break you out. I have oily skin and if it hasnt broken me out yet, then i doubt it would.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 12, 2007)

Sweet! I will definitely test it out then! So do you just run your hand across the top when it's in solid form or do you melt it first to use for your face?


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 12, 2007)

nice post

i've actually read that coconut oil is good for people with thyroidism and can also be used for weighloss in people who have hypo-thyroidism


----------



## Zokiy (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting that, I know a girl with ugly scars, I will recommend her to use this! Thanks again.


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 12, 2007)

Check out www.mothernature.com to see if this site carries it. They even have autoship with a 5% discount.


----------



## littlebit (Feb 13, 2007)

i think i will give this a try too, does it smell good?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 13, 2007)

smells just like coconut..because it is coconut...:moa:

yeah, i just rub it in between my palms and massage it into my face. i make sure to also dot some on my eye are so that i dont get premature dark circles. I even applied some on my bf and he approves *and* likes it. (he just recently started moisturizing so he kind of is sketchy about creams..)


----------



## lynnda (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting!! I have a couple of cystic acne scars that have been trying everything I can think of to get rid of.........hope this works!

I just googled coconut oil and it sounds like it has numerous dietary benefits as well! I am definately getting some tomorrow!


----------



## Kathy (Feb 13, 2007)

Great information! I'm going to look for some too! Thanks for posting!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 13, 2007)

This post is AWESOME, i will give it a try too, i have to call the health food store to see if they have some here, i really want to see how it works on my face too! and well, maybe other areas of my body  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautynista (Feb 13, 2007)

Interesting, thanks for letting us know. I always thouht it was comodegenic.


----------



## cracka (Feb 13, 2007)

When I went to the health food store yesterday it was in a tub but it was labeled Shea butter is this the same thing?


----------



## magosienne (Feb 13, 2007)

Great ! another thing i have to buy, my acne scars won't win the war!

cracka : it's different. don't get me wrong, shea butter is also great, it moisturises your skin and hair, and it's a common ingredient in lipbalms. get it, you will find it useful.


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 13, 2007)

I think coconut oil and shea butter aren't the same :study: If I've never seen them be4 I wouldn't know the different, no worries Cracka.

*What is Shea Butter?*

Shea butter originates from the Karite Nut tree, also called the Mangifolia tree, found in the semi-arid savannahs of West and Central Africa. The women of West Africa have been using shea butter for centuries. The Karite Nut tree, which can live for 300 years, is often dubbed the â€œtree of lifeâ€ by African women who make this precious butter by hand. Almost all parts of the tree have some practical use. The bark is an ingredient in traditional medicines against certain childhood illnesses and minor scrapes and cuts. The shell of the nuts can repel mosquitoes. Above all, because it is completely non-toxic and gentle, the fruity part of the nut, when crushed, yields a vegetable oil that can be used in soap-making, cooking, and skin and hair care

Shea Butter - What is it - How is it made


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 14, 2007)

now I must get this! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## monniej (Feb 14, 2007)

shea butter is quite different than coconut oil. shea butter is also great, but i don't think i'd try it on my face. i do love shea butter as a body moisturizer, though.


----------



## eiraMLisa (Feb 14, 2007)

That is so annoying!! I wish they would make up their minds!!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this! I must revisit this stuff again! I used to use it on my hair but it reeeeally weighed it down. I think I over did it.

I'd really like to try this stuff on my old scars......

Does it matter if it's organic or not? I bought mine in the same section as other cooking oils (at the grocery). Does that matter? The brand I use is MR. GOUDA'S coconut oil (in solid form).


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 14, 2007)

as long as it is pure virgin coconut oil, you should be fine. you want the pure straight up stuff not the one mixed with chemicals.


----------



## acfj (Feb 14, 2007)

I can highly recommend coconut oil

it has some extremely healing properties, stronger than tea tree.

it works well on foot infections/fungus/athletes foot etc as it has antiseptic properties. as well as burns, bruises, and scars.

because of its non greasy quality you can also put it raw on your hair.

(note its a bit of a myth that oils are all greasy some are actually drying)

you can buy it very cheaply from chemists or health food shops, usually in the fridge. don't buy it as an oil as its been refined. you need the hard stuff in a tub.

it comes hard and waxy. what i do is melt a little in an aromatherapy pot and mix in a little bit of essential oil

it is a bit smelly to be honest lovely stuff though and really quite cheap.


----------



## GuessWho (Feb 14, 2007)

wish I can find it here..thanks for the info..


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 14, 2007)

if you have coconut, you can make your own.


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 14, 2007)

After making coconut oil, here's the shell usage:laughing:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 14, 2007)

Hahahaha!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 14, 2007)

loooool ! but somebody has to explain me how to cut a coconut in two equal parts, because last time we tried in my family, it was like coconut purÃ©e for everyone.


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 14, 2007)

I had some of this when I was low-carbing and tossed it! Grrrr. I will have to get some more. My little girl has eczema and I bet I could slather her down with this and it would be great!


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the post, my cosuin actually bought a jar for me to try on the other day and I was like, I'm not putting that on my face it's gonna clog my pores and make me break out! Well, since it worked for you I might as well give it a try.


----------



## natalievi (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh wow. I wonder if the Whole Foods Market will have some! I have pimple scars that just won't go away and it drives me INSANE looking at them everyday!


----------



## carolsag (Feb 15, 2007)

I have to try using this more, i have used it before, but then forgot about it.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks for posting!!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 15, 2007)

good info! thanks so much! i need to pick some up.


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 15, 2007)

It's been a few days since i started applying coconut oil on my face and it's been good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use it before sleep. surprisingly it's not greasy at all in the morning. and waking up to the coconut scent is lovely.

I don't see the dramatic improvement yet, but I can recommend it if you have dry skin (like me). especially in winter.

Thanks Empericalbeauty!

P.S. Lisa, I knew you'd like the pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natalievi (Feb 15, 2007)

I went to buy some at Whole Foods for $8.99 a jar. I used a cotton swab and dabbed it on those little red spots, scars and dry spots. Surprisingly, I didn't wake up with any of it on my face and I could already see a slight difference. Hopefully another week or two, once a night, will make it all go away!


----------



## rav3n (Feb 15, 2007)

I bought some coconut oil a couple of weeks ago and have been using it on my face and hair. I simply love it, my skin feels so soft!


----------



## cracka (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Beauty Queen 22

Where did you get it

I live in Vaughan and have friends in Scarborough.

I can't seem to find it


----------



## SalJ (Feb 15, 2007)

I love virgin coconut oil, yum in lip balms and I make a handcream with it that makes me sniff my hands for ages. Yum yum yum.


----------



## Sonia_K (Feb 15, 2007)

Cool...thanks for the great tip.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanx for recommending, the funny thing is I've used olive oil, avacado oil, sesame oil, almond oil and shea butter on my face but NEVER thought about coconut oil; I used to think it only smelt niced and moisturised but now I'll have to try mixing it with my daily moisturiser!


----------



## claire20a (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks for sharing - willing to try anything that might help control oiliness!


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey, try looking in a health food store. I got mines from a health food store on Main and Danforth, in Toronto.


----------



## jjones (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds interesting I will have to try some of that as well. . Thanks for the tip on the coconut oil.


----------



## tinkerbellz (Feb 16, 2007)

I usually used coconut oil as a hair treatment which worked wonders but was scared using it on my face - but after reading this thread i gave it a go, and its working surprisingly well......i picked mine up from an Asian/Indian Grocery store for around 5 bucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaime.rever (Feb 23, 2007)

I would like to try this but am acne prone and afraid of breakouts! It really doesn't clog pores? Is it good on lips? I wonder if it would help old scars that have already healed but still visible? I will try it on my hair if I come across any.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder if it works on older scars? I will definitely be trying this.


----------



## asilvera42589 (Feb 26, 2007)

great def cant wait to try thanks!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ya gotta luv organics!


----------



## macupjunkie (Mar 4, 2007)

How's the coconut oil treating you all who have used it for more than a few weeks? I want to try it now &gt;.&lt; but I'm still hesistant until I hear more results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 6, 2007)

Iv got to try this iv been trying to get rid of my dark acne marks for years now, Thanks for posting!


----------



## dlwt2003 (Mar 6, 2007)

How is this working on those of you using it for a while? Good results or not at all??


----------



## rakshana (Mar 6, 2007)

ONE QUESTION

What happens if the coconut oil isnt virgin. But just a regular hair coconut oil?? Can i just use it lighly on my face?


----------



## chelsie (Mar 6, 2007)

I just purchase 1 huge bottle...............So can we eat that stuff??


----------



## resha_v (Mar 7, 2007)

no wonder! my mother uses it often on her scars and her face is clearer than mine! i'm sooo going to use it from tomorow. one question though, do you apply it ONLY on the scars, or thw WHOLE FACE?


----------



## dlwt2003 (Mar 7, 2007)

Question, is it in the fridge in a tub or where the oils are? I am reading htis thread and thinking both ways. Do you refriegerate yours all the time. I need to stop tonight and look for it but not sure where to look for it LOL


----------



## Femme*Noir (Mar 7, 2007)

well i'm going to pick up a bottle and use it on my back..i have tiny acne scars...and i want them gone by summer...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsie (Mar 7, 2007)

well last night I tried cooking with it, I used it instead of olive oil in my stir fry, and I burnt my supper...........not impress.........than I tried it on my legs, and it was so greasy, it was still greasy this morning.............I personaly don't care for it.............I'll stick to emu oil...................


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 7, 2007)

wow i think ill buy this today.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 7, 2007)

I gotta go get some now! Thanks for the rec!


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 9, 2007)

Anyone lovin the coconut oil?


----------



## Apathy (Mar 9, 2007)

ive been wanting to try this forever, glad i'm not the only one, my hubby was thinking im crazy lol.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 9, 2007)

I am loving it! I just bought too more bottles. You can use the one recommended for cooking. That in UNREFINED. I bought an unrefined and a refined one for comparison and I have to say, the unrefined is so much more better. They do the same thing though, so...I use the unrefined for my face and refined for my body. my mum has asked me for a bottle. My boyfriend loves the results too cus he wont stop saying how soft my skin has gotten. See the picture in my profile? My skin was NEVER that smooth. NEVER! but yay!!!! it is now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I'll have to check it out!

I &lt;3 anything coconut!

PS - Your skin is flawless! I'm jealous hehe


----------



## chelsie (Mar 9, 2007)

I did not like for styr fry, but I put it in my smootie this morning, very good and I will try to shave my legs with it........................I'm wondering if I added a bit to my microdermabration routine?? what do you think??


----------



## dlwt2003 (Mar 9, 2007)

I just ordered some should get it next week or so, I look all over the interent and alot of people use it to eat (if you are eating low carb) for skin hair etc. So I cant wait to get it to try it out, thanks for the recomentdations

Also I am coming up with some IDEAS on how to use without that dumb tub of oil sitting in my bathroom or bedroom.

1. I have a tiny tin that uised to have lip balm in it, I am going to fill that up.

2. I have a almost empty vaseline jar, I am going to fill that up.

3. I have some antique glass jars just sitting looking pretty I am going to fill them up, that way I can carry in my purse and have at home etc.

SO do YOU HAVE ANY IDEAS PLEASE LET US KNOW...because I am curious


----------



## magosienne (Mar 9, 2007)

i just ordered one myself, i ordered it this morning because everywhere i go, i can't find my herbal essences conditioner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. i'll use it for my hair and my body. i also have an empty bottle of shampoo, i think i'll fill it with some of my regular neutral shampoo and add a bit of coconut oil. hmm, and i just bought a coconut cream shower, yum ! it's gonna smell coconut everywhere in the apartment :rotfl:


----------



## CassBH (Mar 9, 2007)

How do you think this would work as an undereye hydrator? Have you read anything about it helping with fine lines?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 9, 2007)

i dont see any problem with using it for that. i would recommend it for night time, though.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Mar 10, 2007)

Warning- do NOT put in metal TIN, like i did for lippy, it just melts in there to a liquid, must hold heat or something LOL, what a mess. But I am loving this stuff


----------



## wendy29 (Mar 10, 2007)

i just bought one, i hope it works for me at least it smells yummy


----------



## Orena (Mar 11, 2007)

I love coconut oil! I initially bought it for the health benefits from eating it but now I use it as an occasional moisturiser, for getting rid of red/dry areas and as a lip balm. I put on a tiny amount last night all over my face and today my skin looks so good I could get away with not wearing any foundation!


----------



## CassBH (Mar 11, 2007)

Isn't that sort of greasy?????


----------



## dlwt2003 (Mar 11, 2007)

iTS GREASY RIGHT AT FIRST THEN IT GOES INTO YOUR SKIN RIGHT NICE. I use it only at night thus far. If I had time in am to put lotion on and wait long enough I would might try that actually. I am loving this for alot of things, makeup remover as well.

Nope its not greasy well it is when you first put on, so I put on at night, I believe if I had enough time in am I could put on and use in day, I am going to try timing that in the morning LOL


----------



## ivette (Mar 11, 2007)

i hear coconut oil is good for hair.

makes it really shiny


----------



## macupjunkie (Mar 11, 2007)

I can't find it in my grocery stores  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> help?


----------



## cat73159 (Mar 11, 2007)

Just reading through this thread I picked some up at the local Wild Oats Organic grocery store here in Memphis. It was on the same aisle (sp?) as the olive oil. I bought the organic nonrefined stuff. It's in solid form, however, you can just scoop a little out and put it in your palm and it liquifies very quickly. I'm lovin' it, too, even though I've just been using it for a few days. I also bought some in pill form at the GNC for it's "internal" benefits.


----------



## pinkette (Mar 11, 2007)

yea I picked up something like that in the store only 2day i cant tell any diffrence yet.


----------



## Rubiez (Mar 11, 2007)

how often would you use it? morning and night?

...nvm

how long did it take for your scars to be gone?

and do you think if you stop using it...they'll come back?


----------



## rakshana (Mar 12, 2007)

i have some acne marks, my dad got me some yesterday. And lets see what magic it does. But i tell you something, when i saw my face in the mirror today, i had this teeny weeny feeling that my acne scars are disappearing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue (Mar 12, 2007)

got this stuff today! im excited to try it. i also got vitamin e oil, i wanted to get jojoba but didnt want to spend too much when im basically broke.

i love the fact coconut oil is good for you..because my favorite thing ever is coconut. love everything coconut flavored and scented.


----------



## Rubiez (Mar 12, 2007)

hmm..i wonder if it would help w/hyperpigmentation too


----------



## MindySue (Mar 13, 2007)

im not too crazy about the smell..it smells like coconut..but gross..lol

but my cat LOVES it. was trying to lick it off my face. i hope to wake up tomarrow and see miracles, although im doubting this..


----------



## sheil2009 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow. Well, this stuff is a miracle worker. How come we haven't caught on to this sooner.

Do you have reliable sources or a source to back up these claims? Because writing that it is a barrier to UV rays is not good unless there is a reliable study to back it up


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 13, 2007)

sure no problem. Here is the link. thats where i got the info from.


----------



## BelleMere (Mar 13, 2007)

Dear *"EmpericalBeauty*," I have heard many great things about *Coconut Oil* but I'm 43 &amp; am sometimes prones to breakouts. Do you really think C. Oil will help me? It sounds like the healing part is great- I'd love to get rid of a few old scars. Also, what strength (or however it's marketed) did you buy it in? (ie: what 's the brand, etc. ) I'd feel a lot safer going with exactly what you bougth then I wouldn't be in for surprises:scared: I really appreciate the suggestion. If you have time, drop me a line so I know exactly what to get. Thanks again, castle queen:laughing:


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 13, 2007)

This will also fade any stretchmarks from pregnancy as well.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 14, 2007)

in just one day the oil seemed to start fading my acne..im gonna use it tonight again and i bet theyll almost be gone tomarrow morning. love it. i really doubt the brand matters, as long as its pure coconut oil..i got mine in the grocery store.


----------



## alice_alice (Mar 14, 2007)

i'm a great fan of natural oils and just got coconut a few days ago. so far i love it. i dont know about fading old acne scars but i think it's a good emolient oil and surprisingly its very light. its 100x better then jojoba which i dont like at all.....i've been using it instead of a night cream and my skin doesnt feel dry in the morning, feels very very soft ...so i guess my verdict is - coconut oil is great. hope it works for the rest of you ladies (and gents) too


----------



## LiLMeiMei (Mar 14, 2007)

It's been 2 days since I've tried Extra Virgin Unrefined Coconut Oil and Im getting a lot of bumpy whiteheads. I'm really scared now. Is my skin just purging?? Should I just keep going and pray? HELP!


----------



## dlwt2003 (Mar 14, 2007)

I am with you I am not crazy about the smell it actually annoys me but my doggie loves it LOL. Anyway I gotta lot of this and i like what it does for my skin, also using as a makeup remover, moisturizer and in the kitchen. I also heard or read ont he internet put on whole body before you get in shower and then shower and your skin will be really soft. Not sure but thats wheat I read. I hope it helps with my wrinkles so far I believe it is


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 15, 2007)

It happened to me like that too. What I did was, I stopped using anything else and stuck to basic soap and C.O (Coconut oil). I noticed that when i tried to use something else I broke out. So maybe tonight just try C.O alone and see if there is a difference. If not, give it a day or two before you ditch it for something else. Sometimes our skin freaks out when we introduce a new product and it takes time to adjust to it.


----------



## LiLMeiMei (Mar 15, 2007)

I would usually just wash my face with Desert Esssence Thoroughly Clean Face Wash and that's it. I really like my face wash...it's just that I still have clogged pores. I guess the Coconut Oil is just bringing out those clogged pores making my skin surface more bumpy because my body is purging. I'll stick with it for a couple more days. Pray for me!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 15, 2007)

Will do.


----------



## puglover86 (Mar 15, 2007)

i use it all the time and love it! i use it as deep-conditioner and as a night cream. Amazing stuff!! Highly recommend.


----------



## KrazyPhish (Mar 15, 2007)

My hair REALLY likes it, so do my eyelashes - Once I started using coconut oil on them they started growing back again, they were breaking off from to much masscara.

I'm very skeptical about it being used to block UV rays though... doesn't oil make your skin burn quicker? I have very pale skin which burn very quickly, so I think I'll stick with my sunscreen.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 15, 2007)

i read on the internet that mixing coconut oil with olive oil is very good. So i did a small tincture and I am going to use it when i get out of the shower. I will let you guys know how it turned out. When I mixed it, it seemed to blend together very well.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Mar 15, 2007)

Also for you guys breaking out I heard that it will make things come to the surface but keep it up it does that and then gets better. My dh is using retinA for acne it does the same thing when he first started using he got tons of blackheads but now it is getting better.

Also before i mentioned I put my coconut oil into a metal tin and it MELTED. Well I let it sit open a couple days it hardened up and even closing it now it still stays hard or as hard as it can get.

BTW- Amazon sells Virgin Organic Coconut oil


----------



## iatreia (Mar 15, 2007)

wow!

I'm from the Philippines (lots of coconuts here), and the gov't it pushing for virgin coconut oil as one of the top exports.

but I was really skeptical about this because the way they advertise it-- its like the cure for everything! (cancer, AIDS/HIV, etc, etc)

I love coconut juice though! and try to drink it everyday for health and tasteful reasons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but wow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm gonna try virgin coconut oil


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 16, 2007)

Okay so update on the coconut mixed with olive oil: I LOVE IT!!! holy c%#&amp;. Darn. My skin is smooth and overnight it seemed to exfoliate for me (I am guessing its the olive oil). This morning when I woke up i saw flakes of dead skin on the surface and after Exfoliating (I use brown and white sugar mixed with coconut oil) My skin was so smooth and soft I wanted to give an acceptance speech just because..::Grin::

If you want to try the olive oil and C.O I suggest you mix just a bit of the two and give it a test drive just in case you dont like it.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 16, 2007)

Hun how long u been using coconut oil?


----------



## Harlot (Mar 16, 2007)

What an AWESOME post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Coconut oil sounds like a miracle, I must get it and try. Hopefully I can try to find it here. Thanks empericalbeauty! My skin has been breaking out lately and since the oil is antibacterial Im sure it would help (since I started breaking out after joining the gym, it must be because of all the sweat and dirt) How odd that all this beneficial stuff comes from an oil lol.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 16, 2007)

i got it a few days ago. the smell is so divine. i kept my bottle of coconut cream shower and added a few drops in it, yum !

i applied a bit on my arm and my cat licked me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dlwt2003 (Mar 16, 2007)

ok I use one oil cocoonut one night, squalane another night etc. Well now my dog comes and licks my face and if its coconut oil it tires to lick some more, if its squalane he licks and walks away. Must really taste good to our pets. LOL


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 16, 2007)

Iv been using coconut oil on just my acne marks for the last few days but i havent seen any results yet, but im gonna continue using it for a month or so, I love the idea of using olive oil with the coconut oil, i use olive oil as my night moisturiser anyway so im gonna try mixing them together tonight.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 16, 2007)

about a month or so


----------



## MindySue (Mar 16, 2007)

i find that the coconut oil hasnt been making my face that soft when i wake up, so im going to try the olive oil thing and hope for the best.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rubiez (Mar 16, 2007)

would it be bad if you use makeup after using the coconut oil as a moisturizer?

the co does sink into your skin..but would the makeup clog your face or anything?


----------



## magosienne (Mar 18, 2007)

i don't think so Rubiez :kopfkratz:

i used it on my skin and hair, and it's wonderful. i also used it in a green clay mask, and my skin was purified and moisturised. it's not enough for my skin so i added my regular moisturiser after, but i was surprised how much healthy my skin was looking. my redness was really reduced. i still have to wait in case my skin reacts to it, but so far, i'm loving it. i'm going to try the coconut/olive oil mix.


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 18, 2007)

How did you mix the sugar with the coconut together...like what amounts did you use...i would think sugar would make your face break out


----------



## MindySue (Mar 18, 2007)

i thought this was working ok for me but now it hasnt really done much. my face was clear for like a day and im getting my ususal zits here and there. i swear nothing works, i dont have bad skin, but ill ALWAYS have the random zits that come in every few days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautydiva (Mar 19, 2007)

i'll give it a try

thanx 4 posting


----------



## Sirithlonn (Mar 19, 2007)

It fixes stretch marks???


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 19, 2007)

im RUNNING out tomorrow! ill post back an tell u ladies how it goes, but i hope i can find some!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 20, 2007)

I use a table spoon of sugar and half a teaspoon of C.o and O.O..But it all depends on how much you need or want.

I am sorry it didnt work for you. I am having amazing results from using this!


----------



## Sprite7 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have heard a lot of good things about coconut oil. I have hypothyrodism, and I read that it is great for people like me. Does anyone know how much you would have to ingest in order to help boost your metabolism?

I heard from my hairstylist that it is amazing for hair. I am going to get some to use as a conditioner. I LOVE natural oils. They have done wonders for my skin. It's the only thing I use to moisturize now. I will exeriment with coconut oil and see what it does for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 20, 2007)

I read somewhere that 1-2 tablespoon a day. you can even use it as a cooking oil. I also love natural oils because when I was using these chemical products like lotions and stuff, i broke out massively and had uneven complexion. but with natural oils, oh god. its like a skin orgasm


----------



## KimC2005 (Mar 21, 2007)

I love Coconut Oil!!! I use to ingest 1-2 tablespoon a day and I loved it as a body moisturizer. I am excited to use it on my face now. I have some sitting in the kitchen


----------



## BelleMere (Mar 21, 2007)

*Dearempericalbeauty! Hi! Well, I bought some pure virgin coconut oil, thanks to your recommendation. The health food store here in Canda said that it's 'great!' I'd like to use it for scars (from knee operations) but also for a few old acne scars on my face. How exactly do I do this? Do I 'boil it down' to oil or, apply it in the original state (kinda like a very think butter)? I really appreciate the info- thanks so much. p.s. I'm 'glad your in love- you guys look "very happy" (your pics.a re great You can trust a man with a nice lab- my hubby had one when we first met; sadly she passed but the dog's loving nature spewaks volumes about their owners, IMHO. Thanks, BelleMere*

*Dearempericalbeauty! Hi! Well, I bought some pure virgin coconut oil, thanks to your recommendation. The health food store here in Canda said that it's 'great!' I'd like to use it for scars (from knee operations) but also for a few old acne scars on my face. How exactly do I do this? Do I 'boil it down' to oil or, apply it in the original state (kinda like a very think butter)? I really appreciate the info- thanks so much. p.s. I'm 'glad your in love- you guys look "very happy" (your pics.a re great You can trust a man with a nice lab- my hubby had one when we first met; sadly she passed but the dog's loving nature spewaks volumes about their owners, IMHO. Thanks, BelleMere*


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 21, 2007)

You don't need to boil it. just apply it to skin directly because it melts when you put it on your hand or skin. use a little amount so it doesn't get all messy.


----------



## moonie (Mar 23, 2007)

whoa, VCO for acne? that sounds interesting. thanks for the info.


----------



## princess_eyez (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Mar 23, 2007)

been using a while and love what it does for my skin. Thats fine but I dont like using it on my lips just dont like the texture and I dont like the smell that well and I dont think its thick enough for my lips, otherwise its great and yep I have been cooking a bit with it as well


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 23, 2007)

Me too. God, my boyfriend went away for 1 week and in that week my skin got so much better it was amazing. He came back and was like "whoa!" and he asked me to pick him up a bottle. i also use the olive oil mixed with coconut oil on my body and my skin is more even toned. my REAL complexion has come out. What i mean by that is, when i used to use other stuff, my skin look darker (I have always been the lightest in my family) and veiled. Well i started noticing that it lost that dullness and looks like it used to when i was like 9 or 10.


----------



## chelsie (Mar 23, 2007)

Would It Be Good For Wrinkles....................


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 23, 2007)

I cant say 100% but I don't see why it shouldn't. it wont be a snap miracle oil but it will definitely smoothen out the lines overtime. just be patient.


----------



## alice_alice (Mar 29, 2007)

i've stopped using coconut oil because for some reason its breaking me out. and i hardly ever break out. i'm not 100% sure it's the coconut but after i stopped using it my face cleared up. its a pity too because it felt really nice on my skin. oh well. i hope it's still working for the rest of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

its still great for hair tho.


----------



## KittyM (Mar 29, 2007)

Oooh thanks!!! I`m rushing into town right noe to get some.I am soo fed up with my scars and acne skin right now, I`ll buy anything!!!!LOL...thanks


----------



## tipsytopsy (Mar 29, 2007)

wonder if it would help fade burnt scars..?


----------



## KittyM (Mar 30, 2007)

OMG! I love this stuff!!! I used it yesterday after my microdermabrasion and today my skin is much better!!!!Thank you!!!


----------



## shellie (Mar 30, 2007)

yes!! i have tub of that same kind!! :rockwoot:i'll give it a try tonight! thanks.


----------



## cajunangel (Mar 30, 2007)

Coconut Oil is great stuff! I love it!! I blend it in with my protein shakes in the morning!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 30, 2007)

Let me give you the most amazing tip ever. Immediately you wash your face, dont dry it, dont apply anything else. just massage in some coconut oil. within a week, i promise you will notice a major difference. not only will it be softer, but your skin tone will be better.

Just: Wet, wash, and apply.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 1, 2007)

Emperical I might just try that technique, I used it today and I like the way it moisturises my skin and makes it feel soft but it doesn't look oily. I cleansed, toned then moisturised.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 1, 2007)

wow this sounds like an interesting idea.. I'll see if I can find some and try it out. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 1, 2007)

I'll have to try this. Seems like it could be good for my feet!


----------



## polaroidscene (Apr 1, 2007)

I found some today..but it was refined  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> guess i will have to search more.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 3, 2007)

If you know any middle easterner's store, they probably have it there. Or you could try an African store or store that carries food from foreign countries.


----------



## mojojovie (Apr 3, 2007)

a lot of people posted on this thread and said they were gonna try this... has anyone had good results... ?any before and afters?


----------



## shellie (Apr 3, 2007)

since i've read this thread about a week ago, i've been using it exclusively at night now instead of vaseline because i love the scent more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so far, this has work as well as vaseline on my dry skin. my face is smoother and clearer. vaseline is a bit thicker so i guess if i get a really bad dry spot, i'll use it. so no, it hasn't cause me to break out.

i say try it for a week or so and see if you notice any difference.


----------



## Michee (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks great info


----------



## troysympatico (Apr 7, 2007)

i have been using virgin coconut oil in my face for two weeks now and and i can already see the difference, it made my skin smoother and pimple free, and the tiny bump bumps in my forehead are lesser now, than when i'm using olay. i guess no need for expensive eyecream, and or night cream.. my question is, can i really use this as my night cream to prevent future wrinkles and stuff? i'm really really satisfy with the results it gave me, but i want to make this part of my skin care routine, is this enough for a night time moisturizer? or do i have to use another moisturizer with this?


----------



## Rubiez (Apr 7, 2007)

hmm..i've been using it for a little under a month..and it seems to make some spots like my nose dryer...&gt;&lt; i also haven't seen any improvement on my scars etc

...maybe i'll keep it up for a bit longer..and hopes something good happens


----------



## sra_rocker (Apr 7, 2007)

I've tried this, but I wasn't impressed. I don't think my skin liked to. It seemed to breakout a tad bit more. I have heard great reviews about it though.


----------



## sadiesparkle (Apr 8, 2007)

I use coconut oil rich shower gel/body cream for two reasons: I LOVE coconut smelling things, and it is brilliant at balancing and healing dry/oily/problem skin. I use jojoba oil on my face under my moisturiser. I found that brilliantly effective and treating breakouts and dry patches. Hooray!

xxx


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 8, 2007)

Where can you buy this stuff?!?!?!?!?!!?!

after erading this thread i NEED some!


----------



## Midnight Blue (Apr 9, 2007)

You can find it (sometimes) at grocery stores -- in the health food section and online. Google coconut oil and several sites should come up. One popular brand is Tropical Traditions.

I tried the Spectrum Naturals brand and didn't like it very much. To me, it didn't have a good smell or taste. My favorite is made by Nutiva. I order it online from netrition dot com. So far, I've had fast, reliable service.

For hypothyroidism, it is recommended to use up to 3 tablespoons a day -- but to start out slow and work your way up to that amount.

I haven't used it on my face, but after reading about all the good results, I am going to try it!


----------



## COzawa (Apr 9, 2007)

I love this oil. It is very beneficial for the diet as well. It must be the pure cold pressed coconut oil. a couple of tsp will bring the blood sugar into balance within 1 hour.


----------



## opaline.eyes (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm really surprised the coconut oil is working well for so many. Coconut oil is actually highly comedogenic.


----------



## Miss World (Apr 9, 2007)

thank you for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandyx05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thank you for posting this! I love coconut oil.


----------



## Hanamizu (Apr 10, 2007)

omgsh.. i have to try this ^^

i found some on amazon.com but i have no idea which one to pick!! can someone help me choose??

Amazon.com: EFAGold Coconut Oil, Extra Virgin, Organic, 16 oz.: Gourmet Food

Amazon.com: Pure Fiji Extra Virgin Coconut Oil - 12 oz.: Beauty

Amazon.com: Pure Virgin Coconut Oil by Tropical Traditions - 32oz.: Health &amp; Personal Care

Amazon.com: NOW Foods, Coconut Oil Pure - 5 oz: Health &amp; Personal Care

Amazon.com: Coconut Oil, Pure - 5 oz. - Liquid: Health &amp; Personal Care


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 10, 2007)

number 2 or 5. But honestly, I wish i could send someone a bottle PURE coconut oil like..so pure the smell lingers on me at the end of the day...I get a Bottled water size for 3.50 from an African store. The cheapest and best one I have used to date.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Apr 14, 2007)

I am going to start using coconut oil today. I will let you all know how it is going in a week or so!!


----------



## ~*PrInCeSs*~ (Apr 18, 2007)

i've started to use it after reading thi.been using it for 2 days. i m not sure if the coconut oil i m using is extra virgin.so dont see a difference as of now..but really like the way it feels.


----------



## xmasheart (Apr 18, 2007)

My daughter had mild eczema and virgin coconut oil was the "medicine" we use. Everyday (unless we're rushing out to run errands), we apply VCO on her from head to toe about 20 minutes before her bath and we have her sit on her all-wood high chair so she doesn't grease the whole place up  and so far she's been eczema-free for a good year, her skin is soooo soft and her hair is starting to grow thicker (she was a baldy for a while...haha!).

I should have been following her regimen but been too lazy. But you guys put me back on board...I have VCO on my hair &amp; scalp as I type.


----------



## mojojovie (Apr 18, 2007)

where can you find coconut oil... other than African stores?


----------



## jewele (Apr 18, 2007)

They have it at Whole Foods, but not Trader Joes. I am going to Whole Foods to get some, let ya know if it's good


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Apr 18, 2007)

Most any health food store will have it


----------



## mojojovie (Apr 18, 2007)

o ok. thanks. i'll head over to whole foods soon


----------



## Flawless_Skin (Apr 18, 2007)

I have 10bottles of Cold Pressed Virgin Coconut Oil and bought it from my country Philippines. It's so expensive here because they just import it here when I looked at the Filipino stores in my area, thus I bought alot when my cousin went back home.

The only thing that I suggest is DRINK IT because it's more beneficial for your body. Just make sure that you get the cold pressed bec. if they used heat on that then it's not good anymore. One thing be carefull of the fake ones.

Here is a small list of the documented benefits:

Helps you to lose weight

Free Radical Scavenger

Boosts energy, reduces fatigue

Increases metabolism and promotes healthy thyroid function

Contains Anti-bacterial, Anti-fungal and Anti-viral agents

Rejuvinates your skin and prevents wrinkles

Lowers Cholesterol

Lowers the risk of heart disease

Helps people with diabetes

Promotes excellent health in pets


----------



## mojojovie (Apr 18, 2007)

ok so where can I get cold pressed. Does anyone know specific brand names that I can look for?

Thanks


----------



## Flawless_Skin (Apr 18, 2007)

You can just search online. just type Cold pressed virgin coconut oil. Im sure there are company here that sells this. I'm thinking of selling it too but I'm still working with the manufacturer from our country bec. Philippines is a tropical country and using this is so big there. But for sure you can find one online.


----------



## mojojovie (Apr 18, 2007)

has anyone ever tried the Nutiva brand?


----------



## Flawless_Skin (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm using Carica brand Philippines. Find a Filipino store and you'll find one for sure or ask the people from there where you can buy it.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Apr 18, 2007)

has anyone been eating/drinking it? I have been using it on my face, but I haven't gotten the courage up to start taking it by mouth. I am scared it will be gross!!


----------



## Flawless_Skin (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm drinking it. You'll get used to it. It smells like coconut but its like an oil. I just drink water after that and I hold my breath so i wont taste it. You wont regret though. That's part of the deal, you need to sacrifice...lolz to be beautiful.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Apr 18, 2007)

How much do you drink and how often? Can you mix it with juice or something to drink it?


----------



## Flawless_Skin (Apr 18, 2007)

Dont mix it with juice . I drink about 3-4 table spoons of it everyday.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 19, 2007)

drinking it is good too. i should try doing that. i love using it on my skin already. although i should say, be careful so you dont use so much. could dry out yoour skin so you need just a tiny tiny bit.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Apr 19, 2007)

I have really been researching the uses of coconut oil. It is like the all purpose miracle worker is what it seems like. I am going to try and start incorporating it into my diet. I read that you should work your way up to about 1 tablespoon with each meal. It seems like it will be an aquired taste.


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 22, 2007)

i jus picked some of this up yesterday..ill have to post results in a week or so


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (May 2, 2007)

I just have to share with you all that I found some coconut oil at a new store and it is totally cheaper. Today I got mine at a global food market for $3.29 and i paid $7.99 at the health food store. How fabulous is that!!! The brand from the health food store has a more coconut smell but not real strong. I put some of the new kind on my hands this afternoon and it smells almost like a bonfire or like something burnt on my hands. Does anyone else's have a weird smell?


----------



## Kathy (May 2, 2007)

Mine doesn't have a weird smell, it just has like...no smell. It doesn't smell like coconut or anything. It might have something to do with the fact that I bought refined coconut oil. I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (May 2, 2007)

Yeah, my first jar I bought didnt really have a whole lot of smell just a hint of coconut, but this new jar has a strong smell. Both are unrefined, but the newest one I bought was like from the foods from India in the global grocery store. I would assume it is ok to use still. I might save this new one strictly for my hair since my shampoo can wash the smell out. It is really strange though.


----------



## magosienne (May 2, 2007)

i guess you just have to check the labels. my bottle has a good smell of coconut, but i bought it in a health food store, so maybe it's the way the oil is made that changes the smell?


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (May 3, 2007)

For you girls that use coconut oil on your hair, how often do you use it to condition your hair? I used it the other night, but I don't want to use it too often.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the info girls


----------



## CassBH (May 6, 2007)

OK, I bought a jar of this stuff and would like to use it as a conditioner for my hair. Question: what is the best way to do that? Liquify it first (if so, how?). Do you put it on wet hair after shampooing?

How long should you leave it in??? does it rinse out easily?

Thanks! Looking forward to your replies so I can use this tomorrow!

Cass


----------



## mojojovie (May 6, 2007)

i wanted to use it like a hot oil treatment is that a bad idea? does anyone use it as a daily hair dressing?


----------



## CassBH (May 10, 2007)

OK, ladies...someone please reply!!!! I have a jar of this stuff I want to use as a hair conditioner, but I can't find directions regarding how to use it, how long it needs to stay on, do I apply before or after shampoo, how much to apply, etc.

Any ideas?????


----------



## Kathy (May 11, 2007)

Try searching the Hair Care forum and if you don't find anything start a new thread THERE. hth oliceman: :g:


----------



## Angl Baby (Nov 1, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried Parachute coconut oil? It's multipurpose oil, hair, skin and it's edible.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 1, 2007)

I have Parachute coconut oil and currently use it on my hair and body, it's ok but it smells like dessicated coconut, I prefer Virgin Coconut Oil personally it's not only less greasy but it also smells nicer and probably tastes nicer (never tasted Parachute).


----------



## magosienne (Nov 1, 2007)

my mom bought a coconut (lol) shower gel last week at a cheap store. well i checked the label and it didn't contain anything coming from the fruit, only chemicals (it even gave me eczema ! WTF ?!). i just prefer the natural smell of coconut.


----------



## trinkets (Nov 3, 2007)

I use conconut oil on my hair as tinkerbellz does I never thought to put it on my skin :S I might try it though...


----------



## magosienne (Nov 4, 2007)

definitely try it trinkets, i've used it on my face and body, you really feel the difference.


----------



## Kristines (Nov 11, 2007)

I am going to have to try this. Thanks for all the great info


----------



## lexelle (Nov 13, 2007)

For those who found success with coconut oil.... do you put it only on scar areas or do you put it all over your face like a moisturizer?


----------



## Amor Divino (Nov 13, 2007)

I have thyroid problems and also had read about coconut oil but it did not work at all for me, I actually broke out in a huge walking pimple, I was unable to metabolize it and my 2 doctors from Mayo Clinic explained that all those things that coconut oil was being advertised for was just that advertising in terms of the thyroid and health issues.It could work for face though.Don't mean to be negative on it just it really did not help me at all.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't use it every day, but when I do I put it on my entire face as a moisturizer. It does work great and it absorbs quickly. hth


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 13, 2007)

Quick update:

I am currently using coconut oil mixed with shea butter, lavender essential oil, rose hip seed oil. I mixed all these together to cut down on application time.

My skin used to be really really bad with lots of acne scars, cysts and various ish. its not perfect yet but I can brag about it and the progress i have made using coconut oil and shea butter.

Attachment 37164

Its not perfect but like I said, its better..way better.

Ps: not wearing foundation or any of that jazz. Just eyeshadow and lipstick.


----------



## leeannhoskin (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm wondering if the sell this stuff around here...sounds interesting for problem skin!


----------



## lexelle (Nov 13, 2007)

What type of shea butter do you use? Is it pure? What kind of store do you buy it from?


----------



## Barbette (Nov 14, 2007)

Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Pure coconut oil is so great though, I cook with it, put it in my hair as a conditioner, put it it on my face and body, it keeps you incredibly soft and smooth... it is just nature's miracle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> like aloe vera.

It is great to hear other people are trying it and finding wonderful results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You look fantastic! (also WITHOUT makeup :rockwoot


----------



## sonin (Nov 19, 2007)

this vco its really work on my scar, my nasty scar is slowly fade away

thanks for the tips


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 19, 2007)

I use pure(raw) 100% shea butter. I buy mine from an African store but you get can it from local vendors. Let me show you my shea butter stash so you can see what it looks like and maybe it will guide you. This season (winter) is also the perfect time to buy it because your skin tends to be chapped during the winter so massage it into your skin while its still damp (this permits easy permeability) and use your makeup. Oh and you can also use it on your lips..make its uber soft and ultra moisturized.

here are the pictures:

Attachment 37372

Attachment 37373

Attachment 37374

Attachment 37375

the last picture is what i currently use which contains coconut oil, shea butter, lavender oil, rose hip seed oil and hemp seed oil.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 19, 2007)

i agree, it's absolutely great for the lips. check also in healthfood stores. mine is unrefined, so it has a grainy texture, you have to massage it just a bit between your fingers before applying.

i also apply a good amount on my cheeks, and it does wonders against the cold.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree. mine is also that way and smells smokey.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry it didn't work for you! I'm a little confused though. Did you ingest it? I don't know much about that, but I think most of the information in this thread is related to using it topically on your face/body. Try that and hopefully you'll have better luck!


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds awesome! Thanks for digging this post up!


----------



## lexelle (Nov 29, 2007)

EmpericalBeauty,

Thanks for posting these picutres. What size container is the shea butter?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 29, 2007)

Mine is the 16 ounce container and It was originally 13 dollars but i got it for 8. you can bu a ziplock bag full of raw shea butter at african store for 5 dollars (at least thats where i now get mine!)


----------



## Versci (Nov 29, 2007)

I've used this a couple of times. Has anyone tried the oil cleansing method using coconut oil (as opposed to the standard olive oil or whatever)?

I don't know, I liked it, but it never really absorbed. Maybe I'll try mixing it with some aloe vera gel or something.. hmm


----------



## Mimi84 (Nov 29, 2007)

has anyone tried drinking spoon of coconut oil as well? I heard that works wonders for the skin


----------



## Summer (Dec 1, 2007)

wow, good thread!


----------



## lexelle (Dec 1, 2007)

Coconut oil and blemishes.....I am a believer!!!!!

I started applying coconut oil directly to my blemishes after using the oil cleansing method and the blemishes have already begun fading away. This is great. Thanks so much EmpiricalBeauty for answering my many questions. I'm still on the look out for the African Shea butter, but for now I am very happy using these oils for my face care. Thanks to everyone who has given their feedback on coconut oil and the OCM method.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 1, 2007)

coconut oil is so great. i've it cheaper in indian stores in Paris, but i'm not sure the quality is the same. i'll probably have to try some day.


----------



## EyeshadowCult (Dec 1, 2007)

I use pure coconut oil for my body and I have to say I don't think I'll ever use lotion again. It is so moisturizing and it gives my skin such a beautiful glow. Now, as for the face... I don't know! I have oily skin that is prone to cystic acne. I'm scared to try anything super greasy on my face because it results in more breakouts.


----------



## ALo (Dec 1, 2007)

I use coconut oil on my hair. I bought a big jar of it at an asian market for 7 bucks.


----------



## cassie4mark (Dec 2, 2007)

I use coconut oil on my hair for a deep conditioning treatment (make sure you rinse it all out though or else your hair will be seriously oily!).... also you can rub a little on your ends if you have dry and brittle split ends, especially before straightening hair. It also works great on my cuticles and lips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## doudou558 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you for the information! I think I'll try it!


----------



## tooma (Dec 5, 2007)

Really? could u please tell me how to use it? u mean in cooking?


----------



## KittyM (Dec 5, 2007)

Remember a thread like this a year back. I ran and bought it....and loved it! Uses it after my microdermabrasion and acne scars does deffo fade!!!


----------



## angie10 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## laura9 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank you for all your testimonials.

This is my supler plan:

Morning and Night I'll use "The most Magical Skin Recipe" posted by MissLovely.

For the shower: A mix of olive oil, sugar and coconut oil to exfoliate this awesome body.

And...........

Before bed: Coconut Oil for the face.

Tomorrow I'll go and hunt all the ingredients.

Thank you for this great post!


----------



## corri (Dec 24, 2007)

Does it have to be virgin coconut oil? i have an all natural one from the health food store but its not virgin. the same company makes a virgin one too but its $20.00!!


----------



## cyngreen (Dec 29, 2007)

I am certainly tempted to try this. Thanks for the info!


----------



## camaiu (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow I just bought some for cooking, I didn't know it had such rave reviews for skincare too. I'll def give it a try!


----------



## andreawee (Dec 31, 2007)

I bought a bottle of VCO this afternoon after reading this thread!!

Shall try using it soon! Thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## _maldita_ (Jan 2, 2008)

wow! thanks for sharing this. we actually have one here at home but no one is using it. i want to try putting it on tonight.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 2, 2008)

Update:

I used coconut oil on my cousin's hair and she couldnt stop singing praises. She is very picky about products so at first she was sketched out. but now she wants it on her hair everytime.


----------



## Embria (Jan 2, 2008)

I like coconut oil but it dries out my skin.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 2, 2008)

I've heard this before. It was a craze like a decade ago back home. Coconut oil and Indian Hemp for hair growth and lustre. But thanks for the info on skin!

I HAVE THAT EXACT SAME ONE!!!! GOT IT IN HARLEM LAST YR!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## rita1979 (Jan 4, 2008)

thank you ,it's verrrrry great!


----------



## shouyien (Jan 11, 2008)

very cool, sounds good


----------



## mandilly (Jan 13, 2008)

Hmm, I just purchased some coconut oil, however it doesn't say virgin or extra virgin on it. It's by Shashi, and it says 100% natural coconut oil.  Can this be a problem? I'm not quite sure if I should attempt applying this on my face if it doesn't state virgin/pure on the label. Grarg. Ideas? Comments? Advice?


----------



## emmylynn (Jan 14, 2008)

I use the same face wash you do. It does take a few days and then the clogged pores come to the surface. Try exfoliating with a washcloth and mixing the coconut oil with aloe gel for your face. Also, apply a fine layer of aloe gel to the bumps after moisturizing. It does clear them up.


----------



## Wicked-W (Jan 14, 2008)

Great post I am going to give the VCO a try.


----------



## jewele (Jan 14, 2008)

Well I have been using this on my face as a moisturizer at night for about a month now and my face has been great. The CO isn't too oily and absorbs into my skin quickly. I love it!!


----------



## glowinggal (Jan 16, 2008)

Might have to give this a try! Thanks!


----------



## andreawee (Jan 17, 2008)

I must say my skin loves it after using it for more than 2 weeks!! 

It seems to lighten some of my pimple scars on my body too :moa:


----------



## prettyfatfemme (Jan 17, 2008)

I LOVE coconut oil, I use it in my hair!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 17, 2008)

yesterday i took some of it still in its solid form(well, as much as i could, it's stored in a bottle) and applied it just on the tips of my hair.i let that sit all night while i was working my last exam and this morning i was impressed as my ends had sort of drank the oil.


----------



## Pomander_ (Jan 18, 2008)

Might this work on stretch marks too??


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 18, 2008)

after consistent usage, yes. I believe so. It will also smoothen the area. I might also recommend using it with shea butter for additional moisture/softening properties.


----------



## pinkminnow (Feb 6, 2008)

VCO is a great makeup remover  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use it before soap and water. Really cheap too. Also great when you want to cleanse your stomach.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cracka (Feb 13, 2008)

SO i finally found the Coconut oil and I used it last night like Emperical beauty suggested. After washing my face I rubbed it onto my wet skin. I used maybe the size of a pea and first it felt a bit greasy but by the time I was ready for bed I believe it was all absorbed into the skin.

This morning after my shower I used it on my body. I think I could have used more but I am really not into the coconut smell.

I am happy to say that the smell disapated and I am just left with soft skin.

How much should I use for my face in the evening. Do you think I used to much?

Do you use it in target areas thicker? ie around the eyes


----------



## magosienne (Feb 13, 2008)

no, i don't think you used too much, it's an oil so it spreads easily on your face, so really use a little amount then see if you need much for some areas. i apply more oil on my drier areas, heels and elbows. for the eye contour, i'd say i just apply the same amount than everywhere else on my face.


----------



## sugarwoman (Feb 14, 2008)

Awesome tip! I'm going to try it tonight!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 28, 2008)

i found an article listing some uses for coconut oil (click here to read the full article).

*Coconut oil pre-bath massage* One of the previous posts The luxury called â€˜oil bathâ€™, had elucidated how a pre-bath whole body massage with oils, better known as â€˜Abhyanga Snanaâ€™ in Ayurvedic terminology keeps the skin soft, young and supple for years. After *bath*, just pat yourself dry; do not rub your skin vigorously with the towel so that your skin retains a bit of oiliness. This oil-massage is also highly recommended for people with extremely dry skins, persons of all age-groups and for all skin-types in winter. And if you do not have the time to indulge in an oil-massage everyday do remember to add a few drops of coconut oil to your bath water.

*Coconut oil as an after-bath moisturizer*

Coconut oil can work as an excellent skin moisturizer if applied immediately after a shower. Oils such as olive, jojoba or coconut oil, and Vaseline (petroleum jelly) sit on top of the skin and lock in moisture, thus acting as a water sealant. That's why they work best when applied to damp skin. Keratosis pilaris, a skin problem can be alleviated with the regular use of coconut oil on body after a bath while the skin is damp. People suffering from mild to moderate Xerosis due to some defect in their skinâ€™s barrier have a dry, rough, scaly, and itchy skin. They should regularly moisturize their skin with pure coconut oil after bath to deal with this condition effectively.

*Coconut oil for other skin problems*

An external application of coconut oil also relieves eczema symptoms. It can also help in conditions like fungal infections in toes, athletes foot. As an under-arm deodorant it helps to prevent body odour.

*Coconut oil to protect your skin and hair from sun damage*

If you canâ€™t help venturing out in the hot sun often, then apply coconut oil to your scalp as a protection from the harmful and drying effects of the UV rays and also do not forget to soothe your skin afterwards with a liberal application of aloe vera gel to which a few tsps of coconut oil is added.

*Coconut oil in face packs*

Do not forget to add a few drops of coconut oil in your face-packs in winter, if you are above thirty and if you have dry to normal skins.

*Coconut oil to cure cracked heels*

For cracked heels, combine coconut oil with petroleum jelly (Vaseline) and apply over those areas before going to bed.

*Coconut oil for dry, flaky lips*

Dry, flaky lips can also be rejuvenated with a liberal application of pure coconut oil on them.

*Coconut oil for dark elbows and knees*

Take half of squeezed lemon and pour half a teaspoon of coconut oil in lemon skin, rub on dry and dark elbows and knees to help with spots.

*Coconut oil to remove eye makeup *

Use it to remove eye makeup by gently applying it on damp cotton wool and delicately remove it with gentle inward motion.

*Coconut oil for hair*

Coconut oil can be used as a pre-shampoo hair conditioner. Warm the bottle of coconut oil by placing it in a container of hot water and then take a few drops of this warm oil in your palm and massage it gently into your scalp. It smells nice and as mentioned earlier its small molecular structure allows for easy absorption into the scalp. You can leave it overnight. This oil-massage also ensures a peaceful slumber and is especially recommended if you have trouble falling asleep easily. Shampoo it off the next morning and it will leave your hair with a smooth texture. If you do not like to keep it the whole night, then apply it a few hours before washing your hair and cover your head with a shower cap to allow deeper penetration. But you can get better results only by leaving it overnight. This treatment with coconut oil is as good as an expensive hair treatment at the salon. Coconut oil application also helps with dandruff problems too and hence much preferable to other strong medicated shampoos. You can also prepare many herbal oils using coconut oils as the base. For instance, this Aloe-oil helps with split ends and this Amla (gooseberry) hair oil  and hibiscus-based hair oil not only promote hair-growth and prevent premature graying but also help with insomnia.


----------



## Kristines (Mar 1, 2008)

I used this for about a month or more. I used it at night and in the morning before putting on my make-up. Loved the way the foundation went on with it. But, all of a sudden I broke out one day..face and neck. I stopped using it and the rash went away. Can it go bad?

Maybe I"ll have to try Emu Oil.

Thanks

Kris


----------



## magosienne (Mar 7, 2008)

if you hven't change anything else in your skincare regimen, it might be you're reacting to that oil.

i have found some cheap (i mean really cheap lol) coconut oil at an indian store, but it doesn't have that delicious coconut smell my organic version have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it still have the same moisturising and quick absorption properties though.


----------



## love2482 (Mar 7, 2008)

Very interesting!


----------



## Icecream (Mar 11, 2008)

I will have to try this coconut oil.


----------



## monniej (Mar 12, 2008)

ok, so now i'm totally hooked! this stuff is amazing! i used it this morning in my hair with my regular conditioner. when i rinsed my hair was smooth, frizz free and smelled good enough to eat. then i decided to try it as a leave in. just a tiny bit to coat my hair for extra shine. then i got the idea to use it as a body moisturizer and loved it even more. this is one product that has lived up to the claims. excellent!


----------



## nyanchu (Mar 15, 2008)

it sounds like a miracle product...

i need to try this! how awesome is it that i can use it on my face and also for my baking!? i hope i can find a good one


----------



## Jennyjean (Mar 15, 2008)

Great tip! Thanks!


----------



## Asha* (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the tip!

I have recently purchased Coconut oil and i use it on my lips. Well, I never thought to use it on my face. Hope this will suit my skin (jojoba oil doesn't).


----------



## Asha* (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok, so i tried this. I applied some oil on my face after cleansing and toning before going to bed. I don't like it, because it broke me out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So i don't recommend coconut oil for acne prone skin.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 28, 2008)

maybe it reacted with the other products you used on your face ? was it pure? or it might just be your skin doesn't like it, we never know what really works for us until we try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but keep the bottle and try it on your body, maybe you'll have more chance of it working without causing any bad reaction. if you have dry hair, i suggest you use some coconut oil on it too.


----------



## Asha* (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes it was pure (I bought it in a health shop and it's labeled bio). I've read somewhere that coconut oil is comedogenic.

Since i have 250g of it I'll probably use it as body moisturizer. I hope that'll work.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 31, 2008)

that's too bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i hope it will work as a body moisturizer.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 31, 2008)

It makes an EXCELLENT body moisturiser.


----------



## itsdawn (Sep 4, 2010)

I have been using coconut (virgin cold pressed only) as its properties are still in tact by being cold pressed, any form of over heating will damage them, and it is amazing stuff the best acne and scaring gift from god there is, I get mine sent from FIJI and its real cheap, I cook everything in it and eat a tablespoon a day and its my night time ritual cleanser, awesome in your hair on the tips for taming frizz, really nice for personal lubricant my husband loves it!!! and and and..... just use it as much as you can on everything its fantastic.


----------



## patsluv (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah I use it on my hair and it's been pretty good, and it doesn't make the hair look as oily as other oils.


----------

